# Not without due warning



## LarryCook (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll let this serve notice to me not to worry when others tell me I'm taking God's word too seriously.

Exodus 30:1-10

"You shall make an altar on which to burn incense;....You shall not offer unauthorized incense on it....It is most holy to the LORD."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, who tells you this?


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 27, 2005)

You know Adam, now that I think about it, actually no one. I guess I meant "if ever" instead of "when". And the thought that it is likely to happen is based on some recent interactions with professing Christians of mostly Baptist affiliation and most definitely not of the reformed or Calvanistic mind set. Instead of opening the  I have opted to just leave things lie until another day.

Now let me turn it around....have you ever heard that? 

your friend,
Larry


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 27, 2005)

I used to work for a place that was supported by a very liberal Christian Church, so yes, I've heard that statement often.


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 27, 2005)

Josh, amen to that.

Adam, I figured that was the case.


----------

